# The Little Nordics - Life in miniature



## Alex (27/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (27/12/14)

Alex said:


>




That was kewl to watch, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (27/12/14)

wow, i didn't know vimeo was so good. Amazing what people are doing. *HD Nature Shorts. *


----------



## Alex (27/12/14)

Yip, I love vimeo.


via iphone


----------

